# Pocket Camp Bells with TBT or ACNH Sanrio Items!



## nanpan (Apr 13, 2021)

I am desperately trying to buy 2 more sanrio plushies on pocket camp! I need many bells to unlock the leaf ticket maps so here I am ; u ;

*How it works:* I'll list items in my market box and you buy them!

I'm not sure what the exchange rate is for pocket camp bells so feel free to send me your price!

If you'd like sanrio furniture on animal crossing new horizons instead please list the items you'd like! (I have every set)​


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 13, 2021)

I have 34k bells on pocket camp. I know it's not much, I haven't played in a long time, but let me know how much you need and I can try to get more!


----------



## Velo (Apr 13, 2021)

I've got 160k bells on ACPC currently that I'd be interested in selling for TBT.
I also have noooo clue on an exchange rate though. :x


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 13, 2021)

my suggestion for an exchange rate would be 1-2 TBT per 30k bells. leaf ticket maps require 30k_ per roll_ and take at least three rolls to complete. 

if you only have a few maps and/or a lot of TBT, you could probably bump it to 5 TBT per 30k or something, but otherwise you're going to go broke fast TBT-wise, and it'll end up being an uneven exchange if you barely complete any maps.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 13, 2021)

I have 2 mill bells in pocket camp that I'd be willing to sell for tbt!


----------



## nanpan (Apr 13, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I have 34k bells on pocket camp. I know it's not much, I haven't played in a long time, but let me know how much you need and I can try to get more!





Velo said:


> I've got 160k bells on ACPC currently that I'd be interested in selling for TBT.
> I also have noooo clue on an exchange rate though. :x





sleepydreepy said:


> I have 2 mill bells in pocket camp that I'd be willing to sell for tbt!



for the people above! would 1 TBT per 10,000 bells be okay? c: 



daringred_ said:


> my suggestion for an exchange rate would be 1-2 TBT per 30k bells. leaf ticket maps require 30k_ per roll_ and take at least three rolls to complete.
> 
> if you only have a few maps and/or a lot of TBT, you could probably bump it to 5 TBT per 30k or something, but otherwise you're going to go broke fast TBT-wise, and it'll end up being an uneven exchange if you barely complete any maps.


thank you so much for this suggestion!!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 14, 2021)

nanpan said:


> for the people above! would 1 TBT per 10,000 bells be okay? c:
> 
> 
> thank you so much for this suggestion!!


Sure I can do 1 tbt per 10,000 bells! Let me know how much you would like, and how I would transfer the bells to you since I don't play this game regularly anymore. Would I just buy stuff that you list?


----------



## nanpan (Apr 14, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> Sure I can do 1 tbt per 10,000 bells! Let me know how much you would like, and how I would transfer the bells to you since I don't play this game regularly anymore. Would I just buy stuff that you list?


yes!! you would just buy the things I list c: I will gladly take all 2 million bells for 200 TBT the only thing is that it might take a while seeing how many times I'll have to refill my market box ! what times are you available? :3


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 14, 2021)

nanpan said:


> yes!! you would just buy the things I list c: I will gladly take all 2 million bells for 200 TBT the only thing is that it might take a while seeing how many times I'll have to refill my market box ! what times are you available? :3


Oh ok wait I think I miscalculated, would you actually be willing to do 2 mil for 500 tbt? It took me a while to save up 2 mil if I remember correctly so I feel like its probably worth a little more? Let me know if that's too high, I'm sure we can find a compromise, since like I said I don't play this game anymore <3


----------



## nanpan (Apr 16, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> Oh ok wait I think I miscalculated, would you actually be willing to do 2 mil for 500 tbt? It took me a while to save up 2 mil if I remember correctly so I feel like its probably worth a little more? Let me know if that's too high, I'm sure we can find a compromise, since like I said I don't play this game anymore <3


I would have to get back to you when I've got a little more tbt !! :3 but there is no rush and I understand completely !!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 16, 2021)

nanpan said:


> I would have to get back to you when I've got a little more tbt !! :3 but there is no rush and I understand completely !!


ok sounds good. lmk if you want part of it now and then part of it later, but its also ok if you just wanna wait and buy it all at once


----------

